# Palacio de Justicia



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

*Palacio de Justicia --> actualizado!*

espero q les gusten  
































































*estas son las nuevas fotos  *














































kay:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Excelente trabajo !!!!*

Naths : Tus fotos están preciosas... Felicitaciones !!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Esta imagen me ha impresionado bastante, que buena toma !

Buen trabajo Leonel


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

wow! estan muy buenas tus tomas, se ve imponente el palacio de justicia


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Excelentes fotos! las mejores del mejor ejemplo republicano de Lima... lo que si te falto regular el enfoque en algunas tomas .


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

excelentes las tomas nada q decir.:cheers:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

con este thread he podido apreciar mejor los detalles que tiene el palacio de justicia, gracias por las fotos!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*excelente , precioso , bello , muy buenas fotos...*

este thread merece estar en Latinscrapers , el foro internacional , uno de los mejores threads de la historia en Incascrapers ,Felicitaciones !:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

el palacio de justicia de perú es una copia del palacio de justicia de bruselas, salvo algunas diferencias como las escalinatas y el remate, sin embargo son bastante parecidos, sino me equivoco fue obra del arquitecto bruno paproki


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

muy chebere esa foto.....


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Leonel es el amigo de Nathalie*

si bien Nath lo está publicitando y sinceramente me parece genial,por el buen gusto de Leonel.



skyperu34 said:


> Esta imagen me ha impresionado bastante, que buena toma !
> 
> Buen trabajo Leonel


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Es una foto PERFECTA...*

Y así tan desolada,sin gente.... me fascina !!!!.... definitivamente Leonel tiene una sensibilidad muy especial.. 



Eden said:


> muy chebere esa foto.....


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

chevres las tomas en la primera foto se aprecia uno de los aviones de guerra q estaban haciendo demostraciones el dia de ayer?


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

mmmm me temo que no.. es un ave! no un avion!.. mira bien!  jeje.. las fotos fueron tomadas el viernes 16... y bueno.. la exposicion aerea se vio ayer domingo en la costa verde y los distritos cercanos.. no me parece q hayan sobrevolado el centro de lima hno:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: Bonitas fotos!!!!!!!!! wau ke diferentes se ven los Leones ahora que estan super pulidos


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

son leones bonitos.. aunque me da risa la expresion que tienen jeje.. aunque es una pena que haya gente que escriba en ellos.. no se nota en las fotos.. aunque en la ultima foto, la foto azulada.. se puede ver las "firmas" en la cabeza del leon... los cuerpos de los 2 leones estan escritos .. hay gente que dejo su firma en ellos! y no es con tinta, sino que se dieron el trabajo de "tallarlo" con una llave o algo .. pero estan dañados los leoncitos.. una lástima! hno:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me encantaron las fotos! Un trabajo de limpieza no le vendría mal al Palacio de Justicia.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Me encantaron las fotos! Un trabajo de limpieza no le vendría mal al Palacio de Justicia.


por dentro o por fuera? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luiscr (Jan 7, 2007)

impresiona la entrada te hace sentir lo pequeño que eres frente a una obra de enormes proposciones por un segundo pareciera que estuvieras en algun palcio de roma o en la misma roma de aquel entonces .


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> por dentro o por fuera? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Por dentro y por fuera...tirémos la casa por la ventana. 

Me muero por ver el Paseo Heroes Navales completamente acabado, con la Estación Central Grau concluída. Esa zona sin duda mejorará bastante.


----------

